# how much potassium sulfate add to a 200l full planted tank?



## blondy33 (Jan 13, 2007)

hello
im new to this forum!!!
ok i wanna ask how much potassium should i use to a 200l tank full planted?
how much should be the dosage each time?(maybe 3-4 times per week)
i did buy dry fertilizer potassium sulfate.
should i make it powder or leave it how it is before i will add it to the tank?
all others nutritions going very well.
thank yourayer:


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

Use KNO3 for both K and NO3. Supplemental K may not be needed. Since I started monitoring K with the LaMotte potassium test kit I've found that dosing with KNO3 to maintain a 15 ppm NO3 target provides a concentration K sustained at about 25 ppm.

Yes, adding 1 ppm of NO3 using KNO3 adds only 0.6 ppm of K, and obviously, 15 is < 25, but the uptake of K is probably less than NO3.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that you might not need to add more K if you are using KNO3, but, YMMV. Watch for holes in old leaves. OTOH reasonble exess of K won't hurt either.


----------



## blondy33 (Jan 13, 2007)

hello
well i just use a liquid fertilizer (seachem)that contains everything and some extra iron. 
at the same time i was adding to my tank liquid seachem potassium.
now i wanna switch to potassium sulfate dry fertilizer.
my tank its allready in very good levels so i just need only to add 
potassium sulfate.
could you please tell me dosage only for potassium
and answer to all the other questions i did?
(i dont wanna add any other dry fertilizers just potassium sulfate)
thank you


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Have you tried the Fertilator?


----------



## blondy33 (Jan 13, 2007)

no but i did try it now.
ok did add how much ppm potassium sulfate i wanna reach 
but the gram or ml i see that i have to use i have to use them how much?
3-4 times per week?


----------



## blondy33 (Jan 13, 2007)

and something else ... should i crash it to powder before adding it to water?
cause i wanna use it dry form.
i did use at fertilator the <get concetrations from chemicals added>
but still this dosage should i use it everyday? 1 time per week?
or 3-4 times per week?
sorry but im new to dry fertilizers and maybe i ask tooo much questions.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

It depends on your tank. I don't dose extra K2SO4. I'd actually cut the dose in half and do it three times per week to see how it affects things. I believe in more stable levels of nutrients.

K is one of those difficult to measure nutrients.


----------



## blondy33 (Jan 13, 2007)

ok thank you!!!


----------



## blondy33 (Jan 13, 2007)

turbomkt said:


> It depends on your tank. I don't dose extra K2SO4. I'd actually cut the dose in half and do it three times per week to see how it affects things. I believe in more stable levels of nutrients.
> 
> K is one of those difficult to measure nutrients.


ok now you forgot to tell me how i should add the dry fertilizer.
i mean i have to make it powder and then just to drop it in the water of the tank?
or how i should do it?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

You'll get both sides of the story on how to dose. Some add the powder directly to the tank and others will dissolve it in water first.


----------

